# Soundkarte für Musikproduktion



## Wenish (21. September 2014)

*Soundkarte für Musikproduktion*

Hallo Zusammen

Problemschilderung:
Ich höre bei meinen Boxen ein Rauschen. Ich benutze momentan die Mainboard Soundkarte.
Ich möchte also eine Soundkarte die mir den Ton qualitativ umwandelt. So etwas in der Art
wie in den Macs von Apple eingebaut ist. Die Soundkarten geben einen schönen klaren Sound
und reichen für mein Gebrauch total.

Also wäre dankbar wenn ihr mir ein Soundkarte vorschlagen könntet. Da ich in dem Bereich
überhaupt keine Ahnung habe. Preislich ka. mein Maximum ist bei 300.- Kann mir nicht vorstellen,
dass so etwas teurer ist(mac's gibts ja auch ab 1000.- und die haben eine gute Soundkarte^^).

Schreibt am besten noch irgendwie was positives & negatives zur Soundkarte. Hilft mir dann sicher
bei der Entscheidung. Vielleicht auch eigene Erfahrungen 

ODER allgemein wenn auch noch was einfällt wo ich meinen Sound besser machen kann schreibt es bitte 



Lautsprecher die ich benutze:
Pioneer S-DJ80X
Also bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es nicht an denen liegt 

Gruss und dank im Voraus :3

Wenish


----------



## Loosa (22. September 2014)

Hallo auch,

Onboard ist natürlich die denkbar schlechteste Lösung. Es dürfte relativ egal sein was du dir zulegst um den Sound zu verbessern. Aber Rauschen? Hmm... also ein Brummen kann auch vom Netzteil kommen, da könnte man mal versuchen den Rechner und die Lautsprecher an getrennte Steckdosen zu hängen. Zumindest nicht an dieselbe Steckerleiste.

Mit dem Bereich Audio habe ich aber nicht so viel am Hut und bin bei Soundkarten auch nicht auf dem Laufenden (hab einen Mac ; zum Zocken unter Windows mit Sound Blaster X-Fi). Was für professionelle Musikproduktion empfohlen wird sind Soundkarten mit geringer Latenz die ASIO unterstützen, ein von Steinberg entwickeltes Audioprotokoll. Beim Suchen nach passender Hardware für Adobe Audition bin ich zum Beispiel über diese Karte gestolpert: Sound Blaster ZxR

Es geht aber mit Sicherheit auch günstiger. Wenn man auf der Creative-Seite bei "Empfohlene Nutzung" entweder "Pro Audio" oder "Aufnahme" auswählt bekommt man eine ziemliche Auswahl.


----------



## Vordack (22. September 2014)

Wenn Du Rauschen hörst dann hörst Du es auch mit Soundkarte da das Problem nicht an dem internen Sound liegt. Eher ein Wackelkontakt irgendwo, überprüf mal alle Verbindungen.

Willst Du wirklich eine Sondkarte üfr Musikproduktion (in Deinem Text hast Du es nicht erwähnt) oder ne gute zum Gamen?

edit: Hörst Du das Rauchen auch mit angeschlossenen Kopfhörern (Walkman Teile)


----------



## Worrel (22. September 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn Du Rauschen hörst dann hörst Du es auch mit Soundkarte da das Problem nicht an dem internen Sound liegt. Eher ein Wackelkontakt irgendwo, überprüf mal alle Verbindungen.


Es kommt ja darauf an, wie das Rauschen erzeugt wird. Wenn der Onboard Soundchip nur billig abgeschirmt ist, können andere nahe Komponenten Störsignale erzeugen (zB Lüfter).
Auch billige (schlechter abgeschirmte)Kabel oder Stecker können zu einem Brummen führen, wenn das Kabel beispielsweise direkt am  Netzteil irgendeiner Peripherie vorbei verläuft.

Es gibt interne und externe Soundkarten. Letztere werden über USB mit dem Rechner verbunden.
Für Spiele/Multimedia sind Soundkarten von Creative Labs gut geeignet.


Für Musikproduktion solltest du eine dafür passende Soundkarte verwenden (ggfalls angepaßt auf die entsprechende DAW Software).

Wichtig sind hierbei Treiber, die eine geringe Verzögerung beim gleichzeitigen Wiedergeben + Aufnehmen haben. ASIO verwenden, falls vorhanden.

Welches Programm (DAW) verwendest du denn zur Musikproduktion?
bzw: welches hast du vor, dir zuzulegen?
Was genau willst du denn machen? mehrere Instrumente nacheinander aufnehmen? MIDI Spuren erstellen/bearbeiten? vorhandene Audiodateien neu mischen? bereits vorhandene Mixdateien remixen?


----------



## iPol0nski (22. September 2014)

Also bei diesen Boxen würde ich keine 300€ für einen Soundkarte ausgeben, damit sich so etwas lohnt braucht man eine Deutlich bessere Anlage. Ich würde maximal 100€ dafür ausgeben, dann solltest du schon sehr guten Sound haben, wobei ich den anderen Zustimme dass ein Rauschen normalerweise nicht an der Onboardsounkarte liegt. Dazu noch eine Frage welches Mainboard hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2014)

Ich würde mit ein Audiointerface für USB holen. Da hast Du mittlerweile massenhaft Auswahl ab ca 60-70€, weil die Dank ihrer Flexibilität viel beliebter sind als interne Steckkarten. Hast Du denn für die Lautsprecher schon einen Drehpoti zum Volumeregeln? Die haben ja keinen eigenen Lautstärkeregler.

Brauchst Du MIDI? Nen Mic-Eingang für "richtige" Mics mit Phantomspeisung?

Ich selber ein Interface von Focusrite für etwas über 200€, aber das hat auch MIDI, 2 Mic-In, 2 zusätzliche Analog-Ins und mehr, weil ich das brauche. Wenn Du nur 1-2 Sachen anschließen willst, kein MIDI brauchst, dann geht das auch günstiger.


Aber check mal, ob es wirklich am PC liegt -also schließ auch mal zB nen MP3-Player oder ein Smartphone an.


----------



## Wenish (25. September 2014)

Mein Mainboard:
Ist von GIGABYTE das G1.Sniper 3.

Den Tipp mit der Stromleiste hab ich auch mal gemacht, hat aber nix gebracht^^

Nochmals so zum verdeutlichen. Ich brauche eine Soundkarte rein für die AUSGABE des Tons. Ich will mit der nix aufnehmen oder irgend wie Signale zum PC senden. Maximal eben irgend nen Drehregler für das Volumen 

Ich hab das ganze schon mit meinem iPhone und MacBook getestet. Da ist der Ton super.(Deswegen möchte ich ja auch so ein Teil wie im MacBook drin ist). Oder vllt eine Lösung die für Windows besser ist.

Und postet mir bitte irgendwelche Links direkt zu nem Produkt. Und sagt wenn möglich wieso ich mir das hohlen soll^^ Z.b. eben Sound Blaster ZxR, aber da weis ich nicht ob der Preis sich Lohnt. Bei uns in der Schweiz kriegt man das für 300 Franken^^

@iPol0nski  Für meinen Bedarf sind diese Boxen genau die richtigen.(Ich kenne auch die KRK Rokit's und hab mich bewusst gegen so ein Modell entschieden. Die Gründe werde ich jetzt nicht aufzählen^^ gehört ja eh nicht zu Thema.)​


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2014)

Womit willst Du denn Musik machen? Du musst doch wenigstens eine Art Keyboard benutzen für Melodien - oder machst Du einfach nur reines Baukasten-Zusammensetzen von Sound"events" per Maus und Drag&Drop? 

Und HAST du denn nun einen Regler für die Boxen oder nicht? 

Ich würde Dir das hier empfehlen Focusrite - Scarlett 2i2 : Audio Interfaces  bzw. hier auch sehr viele Meinungen, das kommt sehr gut weg Focusrite Scarlett 2i2  Das ist wie mein Interface, nur mit weniger "Features", und der Regler vorne rechts würde die Boxen regeln, dazu hast du noch nen Mic-Ausgang mit eigenem Regler. Zudem kannst Du, wenn du mal doch willst, auch ein Mic anschließen. Und es ist 100%ig gut geeignet für Musiktools, bei denen "Gamersoundkarten" auch mal knacksen oder Latenzprobleme haben. Und vom Sound her ist das sehr rauscharm und "neutral", d.h. da wird Dir Deine Musik vom Klang her auch nicht künstlich "verbessert", was ja scheisse wäre, da Du beim Musikmachen ja auch das Hören musst, was NICHT so ganz gelungen ist.

 Die ZxR ist eher ein "Spielzeug" für Gamer, die ist ihr Geld aber IMHO nicht wert, wenn es einfach nur um die Soundqualität geht. Vor allem hast Du da eben dann viele Spiränzchen, die den Sound verfälschen.


Und iPolanski wollte die Boxen sicher nicht kritisieren, sondern nur klarmachen, dass Du bei solchen (bezogen auf Musik-Producing) Einsteiger-Boxen wohl keinen Vorteil hast, wenn Du 300 statt 100-150€ ausgibst. Ich selber mache Musik und hab nur Abhörmonitore für 150€ / Paar, da haben auch einige semi-Profi-Musiker gesagt "damit kann man nicht arbeiten" - es ist schwerer als mit 1000€-Teilen, aber es geht, und vor allem geht es 100x besser als mit nem 150€-PC-2.1-System


----------

